# Vostok-europe



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Limited stocks haev arrived, these are what I have at the moment and I feel it fair that forum members have first pickings :


























































































































I have only one's of some of these including only one of the K3's in blue.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Superb watches Roy.

but if I buy anything else i'm going to be singing soprano


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Nuts! Missed the blue dial on the cuff............









Any more on their way Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wardy said:


> Nuts! Missed the blue dial on the cuff............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have been told not before December.


----------



## ajamest (Oct 6, 2004)

i was just checking my mail last night and i saw the vostock europe watches that roy had just got in,i just could not help myself,i bought the black dial with slide rule bezel ref 5335017 straight away,i should have it by tuesday,

if someone has the time could they explain how a slide rule works or direct me to a site or something to explain one,i have been told its something to measure time and distance,

last night late on i had to come clean and admit to my wife,

"do you know that watch that i was showing you earlier"

her response"yes"

my reply"i bought it"

her response to that "







were supposed to be saving up"


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

We're not supposed to call them 710's anymore







, but they are also known as WLF









If it helps, you're not the only one, mine is WAY beyond that stage...


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Wardy said:
> 
> 
> > Nuts! Missed the blue dial on the cuff............
> ...


 DOUBLE NUTS!!!!!!









Any chance of sticking my name down for one of the next lot in Roy?!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Paul, I'll save you one.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks Roy!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ajamest said:


> if someone has the time could they explain how a slide rule works or direct me to a site or something to explain one,i have been told its something to measure time and distance,


 This is a good place for slide rule watch info :

http://biothinking.com/watch/


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone have a pic of the 31 jewel movement?

How good is the movement in terms of finish and quality etc?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> QUOTE (Roy @ Oct 16 2004, 12:16 PM)
> 
> QUOTE (Wardy @ Oct 16 2004, 11:25 AM)
> 
> ...


Yes me too. I want a blue one too


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have some coming very very soon,









also some of the TU-144.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Are you getting any of the Gold Metro's Roy, if yes, I would like one


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Email me which one you want George and if one does not arrive this week then I can order you one.


----------

